# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Crotramin testaaminen Helsingissä

## Albert

TMK2200 u Helsinki
Za hrvatski niskopodni tramvaj najozbiljnije zainteresiran Helsinki



> 24.07.2007: Helsinki Interested in Crotram 
> The tram Koncar and Gredelj have built for Zagreb could turn out to be a major export item for both companies. Among the potential buyers is the City of Helsinki. If the tram passes extensive testing in Finland, the interest could translate into a HRK 100 million contract for the Crotram.


Tällaista osui silmiini kun "seikkailin" netin avulla Hrvatskassa.

----------


## risukasa

> TMK2200 u Helsinki
> Za hrvatski niskopodni tramvaj najozbiljnije zainteresiran Helsinki
> 
> Tällaista osui silmiini kun "seikkailin" netin avulla Hrvatskassa.


Uhh, onkohan Crotrami jo laivassa :P~~~

----------


## vompatti

Kiva tietää, että joku muukin lukee zeljeznice.netiä. Itse en ole ehtinyt, joten on jäänyt uutiset huomaamatta.

Minun mielestäni on hyvin mielenkiintoista, että Crotramit yhdistetään Patrian vastakauppohin. Toisaalta mielenkiintoista on sekin, että Helsinki saattaa olla ensimmäinen kaupunki, joka Crotrameja ostaisi. Esimerkiksi tuoreimmassa Today's Railwaysissakin todettiin, että vaikka monet kaupungit ovat olleet Crotrameista kiinnostuneita, ei kauppoja vielä ole syntynyt.

Mitenköhän ZET2200:n testaaminen Suomessa onnistuu, sillä vaunun pienin kaarresäde on valmistajan mukaan 16,5 metriä? Kroatian teollisuus varmasti valmistaa vaunusta erilaisia versioita eri kaarresäteille.

Kroatia on hyvä esimerkki valtiosta, jossa kiskokaluston valmistus pysyy omassa maassa! Kallistuvakoriset junat sielläkin on tilattu muualta.

----------


## risukasa

> Kroatia on hyvä esimerkki valtiosta, jossa kiskokaluston valmistus pysyy omassa maassa! Kallistuvakoriset junat sielläkin on tilattu muualta.


Niin,  onko se hyvä vai huono esimerkki, Crotramien laatu kun ei kuulemma ole kummoinen... mutta tottakai koekappale pitää saada tänne bongattavaksi  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Jos HKL on kiinnostunut kokeilemaan Crotramia Helsingissä, se ei vielä tarkoita, että vaunuja ollaan tilaamassa. Helsinki kokeili AEG:n valmista vaunua ja sveitsiläistä koevaunua omalla rataverkolla, mutta kumpaakan ei ostettu.

Eikä kannata tehdä hätäisiä johtopäätöksiä siitäkään, että Crotram on saanut osakseen kiinnostusta. Sehän on varsin ymmärrettävää, sillä täysmatala vaunu halvan työvoiman maasta on kiinnostava, kun hinta todennäköisesti on edullinen.

Hinta ja matala lattia eivät kuitenkaan ole ainoat asiat. Perusrakenne on periaatteessa sama kuin Varioissa ja Combinoissa, joten rakenteeseen liittyvät ongelmat ovat myös samat. Crotramissa on omat ratkaisunsa näihin ongelmiin, mutta vielä ei ole edes muutaman vuoden kokemusta vaunujen onnistumisesta.

En väitä, että Crotram olisi huono, mutta on ymmärrettävä, ettei tuntemattoman valmistajan tuotteita mene kaupaksi likikään siinä määrin kuin uusi valmistaja ja malli herättävät kiinnostusta. Kiinnostus ja kaupat ovat eri asiat.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Aiempaa Crotram-keskustelua

----------


## Jusa

Onkohan tämä totta vai tarua:

hello!
According to information from Koncar and ZET Zagreb (Tramway
operator), new Koncar tramway class ZET TMK 2200 will be tested in
Helsinki in next few months. The tramway vehicle will be transported
from Zagreb to Finland by lorry!

Information from Helsinki are welcome!

2200 photos: http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/hr/.../2200/pix.html
If you want to know more about tram 2200; see croatian railway forum;
www.zeljeznice.net/forum

regards from Zagreb
markok

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan tämä totta vai tarua


Ainakin vielä muutama kuukausi sitten se oli totta. En tiedä viimeisimpiä käänteitä, mutta kyllä käsittääkseni vieläkin on tarkoitus testata Crotramia helsinkiläisissä talviolosuhteissa.

----------


## vristo

Eihän tämä CroTram vaan ole aloittamassa matkaa jonnekin Pohjolan perukoille? Tuosta tekstistä ei ota selvää.

----------


## Resiina

> Eihän tämä CroTram vaan ole aloittamassa matkaa jonnekin Pohjolan perukoille? Tuosta tekstistä ei ota selvää.


Vähän pahasti vaikkuttaisi siltä  :Sad:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eihän tämä CroTram vaan ole aloittamassa matkaa jonnekin Pohjolan perukoille? Tuosta tekstistä ei ota selvää.



Brodom u Helsinki = Laiva Helsinkiin.

Tekstistä käy myös ilmi, että vaunu lastataan laivaan Zagrebissa vasta maanantaina. Kuka tietää, kuinka kauan tuolta kestää rahtilaivan tulla? Tuollakin tosin kysytään samaa, joten ehkä saamme sieltä tiedon.

----------


## Jusa

Tuskin sieltä mitään laivaa edes suoraan tule tänne pohjolan perukoille.
Ehkäpä Amsterdamin kautta toiseen laivaan.

----------


## Makeone

> Eihän tämä CroTram vaan ole aloittamassa matkaa jonnekin Pohjolan perukoille? Tuosta tekstistä ei ota selvää.


Ei kukaan sattunut sitä kuvaa tallentamaan itselleen, kun toi zeljeznice-osoite tökkii todella pahasti, olisiko sitten jollain sulkulistalla IP soneralla?

Miksiköhän lastataan laivaan välimerellä kun voitaisiin tuoda lavetilla melkein suomeen asti tai jonnekin itämeren satamaan? Olisikohan kustannuskysymys?

----------


## Jusa

http://zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopi...=118144#118144

Kyllä ne kuvat siellä on, neljä kappaletta, lavetilla.

Saattaa olla maantiekuljetuksena liian pitkä yhdistelmä.

----------


## Compact

> Saattaa olla maantiekuljetuksena liian pitkä yhdistelmä.


Kyllä kai Kuljetus K. Rissanen Oy tuon olisi hakenut, mutta taitaapi olla auto nyt toisaalla ahkerassa ajossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hauska nähdä, että Kroatiassa pitkä kapearaiteinen raitiovaunu voidaan kuljettaa rautateitse. Tuolla lavetillahan sen saisi Turun satamaan saakka.

Meillähän ei edes 1534 mm:n raideliikennekaluostoa voi kuljettaa omilla pyörillään valtion rataverkolla. On halvempaa purkaa telit ja nostaa vaunu kuorma-auton kyytiin. Ei ihme, että maantieliikenne kukoistaa meidän maassamme.

Antero

PS: Olikos Rissasen demokuvissa oikein järjestetty juttu, että Hämeentiellä seisoo 339 kilvitettynä linjalla 5, joka ei koskaan ole ajanut Hämeentietä?

----------


## vristo

Komea raitiovaunu tuo Crotram.

Pari videota YouTubesta:

1
2
3

Tervetuloa Stadiin!

----------


## Albert

> Hauska nähdä, että Kroatiassa pitkä kapearaiteinen raitiovaunu voidaan kuljettaa rautateitse. Tuolla lavetillahan sen saisi Turun satamaan saakka.


Strassenbahn-Forumilta:
Vaunu kuljetettiin Zagrebissa Koncarin tehtaalle. Siellä se pätkitään osiin ja kuljetetaan maantiekuljetuksina Rijekaan ja edelleen laivaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Strassenbahn-Forumilta:
> Vaunu kuljetettiin Zagrebissa Koncarin tehtaalle. Siellä se pätkitään osiin ja kuljetetaan maantiekuljetuksina Rijekaan ja edelleen laivaan.



En aiemmin huomannut, mutta tuolla zeljeznice.netissäkin vaunun paloitteleminen mainitaan tässä viestissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> PS: Olikos Rissasen demokuvissa oikein järjestetty juttu, että Hämeentiellä seisoo 339 kilvitettynä linjalla 5, joka ei koskaan ole ajanut Hämeentietä?


Ei ole järjestetty. Se seisoi Tallinnassakin pajalla pitkään samalla linjatunnuksella. Se on vaan jäänyt siihen kun rullia on kokeiltu.

----------


## bussifriikki

Milloinka CroTram nähdään linjaliikenteesä?

----------


## petteri

Onko CroTramista mitään havaintoja?

----------


## 339-DF

On varmistunut, että se tosiaan on tulossa. Vaunuun asennetaan meikäläistä tekniikkaa Zagrebissa (radio, liva-järjestelmä ym.) Vaunu sijoitetaan koeajojen jälkeen matkustajaliikenteeseen linjoille 6 ja 8 useamman kuukauden ajaksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt Helsingin Sanomat kertoo samasta aiheesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt Helsingin Sanomat kertoo samasta aiheesta.


On tainnut HS lukea taas Jlf:ää.  :Wink:  Hyvä niin. Mutta ihme etteivät ole kiinnostuneita siitä vaihtoehdosta, että HKL kehittäisi ihan oman vaunutyypin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On tainnut HS lukea taas Jlf:ää.  Hyvä niin. Mutta ihme etteivät ole kiinnostuneita siitä vaihtoehdosta, että HKL kehittäisi ihan oman vaunutyypin.


*Varoitus: Tämä on ilkeilyä, eikä tätä pidä ottaa vakavasti ja aloittaa räiskyvää riitelykeskustelua.*

Crotram-uutisointi tukee metrohegemoniaa. Tottahan kyse on epätoivoisesta tilanteesta, kun kokeillaan kroatialaista ratikkaa. Sehän ei voi olla kuin romu, kuten neuvostoliittolaiset Ziu-johdinautot aikanaan. Kokeiluhan enteilee tietenkin samaa kuin Ziu-kokeilu: todetaan, ettei ole olemassa kunnollisia ratikoita ja lopetetaan raitiotieliikenne. Sehän on tarpeetonta, koska on turhaa ylläpitää kahta järjestelmää, kun on jo metro. Kaikki ratikkalinjathan voidaan korvata metrolla, kuten esim. linja 1 Käpylään. Ratikkayksikkö on tosiasiassa salaliitossa metrosuunnttelun ja länsimetroprojektin kanssa.

Uutisointi omasta vaunusuunnittelusta taas kulkisi metrohegemonisia latuja, mikä ei saa toteutua ratikoiden kanssa. Suunniteltiinhan metrojunatkin Suomessa. Ja samassa tilanteessa kuin raitiovaunuja nyt, eli ei ollut olemassaolevaa tuotantoa ja siten osaamista. Mutta ei väliksi, sillä osaamme ottaa opiksi ja tehdä paremman ratikan kuin muut. Aivan kuten silloin tehtiin - ihan oikeasti - parempia metrojunia kuin mitä maailman teollisuus tuolloin valmisti.

Mutta näin ei saa tapahtua ratikan kanssa, kun kerran epäonnistuttiin metrojunien kohdalla. Siis eivät junat huonoja olleet, mutta ei ne myöskään kelvanneet muille kuin Helsingille. Oman ratikan ei tarvikaan kelvata muille, sillä niitä tarvitaan niin paljon, että oma malli on kannattavampi joka tapauksessa verrattuna valmiin ja sopimattoman ostamiseen.

Ratikkahankinta ei saa onnistua, koska onnistuminen on sallittua vain metrolle.

Nimim: Salaliittoteorioihin uskova

PS: HS kirjoitti täyttä puppua siitä, että muka virallinen totuus Kennedyn murhasta on totta. Ei voi olla, koska vain salaliitot voivat olla totta, koska niitä ei koskaan voi todistaa valheeksi.

----------


## petteri

> Ratikkahankinta ei saa onnistua, koska onnistuminen on sallittua vain metrolle.



Minkähänlainen haloo olisi noussut, jos HKL ei olisi ollut hyvin varovainen tehdessään Vauriotramien sopimuksia. Nyt Varioista on tullut vain kohtuullisesti muita kuin imagotappioita. Ajatellaan vaan kauhuskenaariota, jossa Variotramien viat olisivat jääneet operaattorin riesaksi Pendoliinojen malliin.  :Eek:

----------


## 339-DF

Vastailen tässä Anterolle, vaikka hänellä olikin pilke silmäkulmassa.

Crotramillakin lienee ollut omat ongelmansa tuolla Zagrebissa, mutta käsittääkseni vaunu toimii heillä lastentautien jälkeen hyvin. Sellaisenaan vaunu ei sovellu Helsinkiin lähinnä harjanteiden ja notkelmien takia, kaarresäteiden puolesta homma ilmeisesti toimii aika hyvin.

Kroatialaisilla on suuri halu myydä vaunujaan ulkomaille. Siksi he kustantavat vaunun kuljetuksen tänne kauas Pohjolaan. Crotram ei käytännössä kilpaile hinnalla, vaikka se jonkin verran edullisempi onkin kuin muut eurooppalaiset vaunut, mutta hintaero ei ole ratkaiseva. Epäilisin kuitenkin, ettei HKL ole varsinaisesti ostamassa Crotrameja, vaan ratikkayksikkö haluaa nähdä Variosta edelleenkehitetyn vaunun toimivuuden meikäläisillä kiskoilla.

Itse pidän parhaana vaihtoehtona sitä, että kehitettäisiin helsinkiläisiin olosuhteisiin sopiva oma vaunu. Jos kehitystyö tehdään pitkälti täällä Suomessa, niin kehitystyön valmistuessa koko paketista voidaan pyytää avaimet käteen -periaatteella tarjouksia. Jos valmistajat tarttuvat tuohon, niin silloin he tekevät HKL:n piirustusten mukaiset vaunut mutta kantavat itse ainakin osavastuun, jos vaunu ei toimikaan.

Jos HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö olisi vastuussa tästä Crotram-projektista, sanotaan nyt vaikkapa kiskosin suosittelusta, niin en epäilisi Anteron salaliittoa hetkeäkään  :Very Happy:  Mutta nyt liikkeellä on HKL-Raitioliikenne, jonka yksikönjohtajalla on kyllä käsitys siitä, millaista nykyaikaisen raitioliikenteen Helsingissä kuuluu olla.

----------


## petteri

Minusta oman vaunun suunnittelussa ei myöskään kannata olla liian ortodoksinen. Riittävä hyvä vaunu voisi syntyä myös jotain jo olemassa olevaa vaunu muokkaamalla.

Toki jos HKL:llä on omat piirrustukset ja vaunumalli, valmistuttaminen on halvempaa. Ja kilpailuttaminen onnistuu paremmin. Toisaalta myös riskit kasvavat.

----------


## rvk1249

Zeljeznice.netissä on kuvia 2263:sta paloiteltuna rekkojen päällä. Ja sieltä löytyy myös linkki videoon Youtubessa, jossa 2263 lähtee Kroatiasta.

----------


## Compact

Siellähän on viittauksia myös tähän nimenomaiseen jlf:n viestiketjuunkin. Lienevät tuskissaan suomen kielestä, että mitä täällä asiasta kirjoitellaan, eivätkä mitään ymmärrä  :Smile: . Samahan pätee meidän tuskaamme, että mitä kroatiaksi aiheesta on kirjoitettu. 

Joku lienee ihmetellyt, miksei ZET 2263:a laitettu rautatien RoLa-syväkuormausvaunuun, mutta olikohan sen suurin hinausnopeus kuormassa vain 40 km/t? Ja joku kai ihmetteli, että Suomessa käytetään Venäjän-raideleveyttä, eli ei senkään puolesta onnistu sellaisenaan perille.

----------


## Albert

TMK 2200 ja taustaa www.raitio.org:ssa.
Samalla teille tutuksi SRS:n nykyinen osoite.

----------


## Jusa

> Ja joku kai ihmetteli, että Suomessa käytetään Venäjän-raideleveyttä.


Aiheeton kysymys:
Missä muualla Euroopan maissa käytetään Venäjän raideleveyttä, missä ts. sanoen menee raja Eurooppalaiselle raideleveydelle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aiheeton kysymys:
> Missä muualla Euroopan maissa käytetään Venäjän raideleveyttä, missä ts. sanoen menee raja Eurooppalaiselle raideleveydelle.


Kaikissa entiseen Neuvostoliittoon kuuluneissa maissa käytetään Venäjän raideleveyttä. Suomessa taas käytetään entistä Venäjän raideleveyttä eli neljä millimetriä leveämpää.

----------


## Jusa

> Kaikissa entiseen Neuvostoliittoon kuuluneissa maissa käytetään Venäjän raideleveyttä. Suomessa taas käytetään entistä Venäjän raideleveyttä eli neljä millimetriä leveämpää.


Siis ilmeisesti Viro, Latvia, Liettua.
ja kaikissa muissa maissa eurooppalaista leveyttä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siis ilmeisesti Viro, Latvia, Liettua.



...ja Ukraina, Valko-Venäjä, Moldova, Georgia sekä Kazakstan.




> ja kaikissa muissa maissa eurooppalaista leveyttä.



Muissa paitsi Irlannissa, Espanjassa ja Portugalissa, joissa taas on aivan omansa.

----------


## rvk1249

Takaosa vaunusta 2263 Koskelassa aamulla 9.12.2007. Ja on ne muutkin osat saapuneet, tämä vaan ainoana ilman huppua.

----------


## MrArakawa

Crotram saatiin koottua tänään Koskelassa vajaassa kahdeksassa tunnissa ja iltapäivän päätteeksi laihikset hinasivat sinisen pitkulaisen sisälle hallin suojiin. 12 hinasi Crotramin ensiksi takapihalta sisään halliin, ja tämän jälkeen vaunu 14 veti sen toisesta päästä oikealle raiteelle. Ohessa pari fotoa.

----------


## mtofinland

Tänään käytiin seuraamassa kun kokosivat tuota koskelassa takapihalla. Mielenkiintoista kun kaikki penkit ovat vain yksipaikkaisia paitsi takana.

Myös rahastusluukku herätti ihmetystä. Kuskin tuoli ei käänny ja rahastusluukku on melkein selän takana..

----------


## arno-zg

> Crotram saatiin koottua tänään Koskelassa vajaassa kahdeksassa tunnissa ja iltapäivän päätteeksi laihikset hinasivat sinisen pitkulaisen sisälle hallin suojiin. 12 hinasi Crotramin ensiksi takapihalta sisään halliin, ja tämän jälkeen vaunu 14 veti sen toisesta päästä oikealle raiteelle. Ohessa pari fotoa.


Good evening!

May I ask for a permission to re-post these pictures on the Croatian Railway forum (http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/view...719&start=135), since otherwise the pictures can't be viewed without registration on this forum.

Regards from Zagreb,

Arno

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mielenkiintoista kun kaikki penkit ovat vain yksipaikkaisia paitsi takana.
> 
> Myös rahastusluukku herätti ihmetystä. Kuskin tuoli ei käänny ja rahastusluukku on melkein selän takana..


Tosiaan, vaunun pitkä koko tuntuu hieman menevän hukkaan, kun istumapaikkoja on niin vähän. Sisätilaratkaisut näyttävät hiukan omituisilta. Ei taida olla helppoa sijoitella telejä ja moottoreita matalalattiaiseen ratikkaan. Mutta peiliratkaisu oli edistyksellinen: monitori ja videokamera!

Ohjaamossa näytti olevan jo paikalliset lok-radiot ja kuulutuslaitteet asennettuna ja buscomille&lukijoille paikat valmiina. Ilmeisesti sähkötyöt ja sisustuksen viimeistelyä, ja tämä on alkaa olla valmis koeajoille. Vai kuinka?

Ohessa lyhyt video Crotramin kokoamisurakan aivan loppusuoralta. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krj47_xaXX0

----------


## 339-DF

> Myös rahastusluukku herätti ihmetystä. Kuskin tuoli ei käänny ja rahastusluukku on melkein selän takana..


Se reikä ikkunaan on tehty vain Helsinkiä varten, Zagrebissa kun ei ole kuljettajarahastusta. Ei kovin ergonominen työasento kuskille, mutta ehkä harvinainen ajeluherkku korvaa tämän puutteen?  :Wink:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tänään käytiin seuraamassa kun kokosivat tuota koskelassa takapihalla. Mielenkiintoista kun kaikki penkit ovat vain yksipaikkaisia paitsi takana.
> 
> Myös rahastusluukku herätti ihmetystä. Kuskin tuoli ei käänny ja rahastusluukku on melkein selän takana..


Itä-Euroopassa on tapana vähäiset istumapaikat, kun tällöin mahtuu enemmän seisojia.

----------


## mtofinland

Huomenna tulee sähkösedät kroatiasta vetelemään piuhoja kiinni, kaipa ne kohta pääsee ajelemaan sillä.. sitä odotellessa sitten  :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

ZET 2263:n eräitä detaljeja. Koskela 11.12.2007.

----------


## Albert

Lisää detaljeja: SRS-uutissivu. Myöhemmin sitten sivu 2 jne...

----------


## mush

Kun olen katsonut näitä kuvia, minua vähän ihmetyttää sellainen sivuseikka, kun tuo ohjaamon lasien muotoilu. Raitiovaunista en niin tiedä, mutta auton kannalta ajatellen noinkin paksut A-pilarit haittiaisvat ulos näkemistä suuresti. Tuonne taaksehan mahtuu ihminen jos toinenkin, tai jopa kokonaisia autoja piiloon kuljettajan näkökentästä.

Onkohan tuossa ajanut ulkonäkö käytännön yli, vai kuinka?

----------


## rvk1249

Yksi kuva vaunusta 2263 Koskelan hallipihalla, kuva otettu 15.12.2007.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yksi kuva vaunusta 2263 Koskelan hallipihalla, kuva otettu 15.12.2007.


Jokos se liikkui hallipihalla omin voimin?

----------


## rvk1249

> Jokos se liikkui hallipihalla omin voimin?


Toki, jo monta päivää sitten...

----------


## Compact

> Toki, jo monta päivää sitten...


Miltäs se tuntuu?

----------


## Albert

> Toki, jo monta päivää sitten...


Ja olisipa hauskaa saada myös "aikakirjoihin", että minä päivänä se ensimmäisen kerran liikkui omin voimin.

----------


## petteri

Milloin tuo pääsee liikenteeseen?

----------


## Compact

Koeajokuvia viime yöltä SRS:n uutissivulla www.raitio.org

----------


## MrArakawa

> Milloin tuo pääsee liikenteeseen?


Eikös tuo tammi-helmikuussa pääse linjaliikenteeseen sijoitettuna johonkin 6/8-linjan vakiovuoroista? 

Tyylikkäitä kuvia SRS:n sivuilla koeajosta, olisi saanut olla enemmänkin. Helsingin Sanomien verkkosivuilta näyttäisi löytyvän videokin yön testiajosta (http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135232690973). Eipä taida Crotram mahtua ihan jokaiselle kutoskasilinjan pysäkkikorokkeelle.

Tuleeko vaunuun muuten liva-yksikkö?

----------


## joose

> Tuleeko vaunuun muuten liva-yksikkö?


Vaunuunhan on asennettu Helsinkiläinen vaihteenkääntäjä, liva-järjestelmä, radio sekä matkakorttilaitteet jo tehtaalla Kroatiassa.

----------


## MrArakawa

Olen käynyt Crotramin ohjaamossa ja radio sekä vaihteenkääntäjä sieltä tosiaan löytyi, mutta liva-yksikköä en ainakaan silloin huomannut. Kenties se on sisällytetty vaunun oman ajotietokoneen näyttöihin. Ja on se tietenkin selvää, että pakkohan siihen on liva tulla. Muuten Crotram on todellinen jumittaja linjalla, kun uutena ja erilaisena se ei varmaan muutenkaan ole kovin nopea. 

Matkakorttilaitteet on muuten asennettu vasta Helsingissä, paikat niille oli toki raivattu jo Kroatiassa.

----------


## joose

> Matkakorttilaitteet on muuten asennettu vasta Helsingissä, paikat niille oli toki raivattu jo Kroatiassa.


Totta, nyt kun tarkemmin muistelen, niin eikös ne lukijoiden tankokiinniikkeet ja johdot vedetty jo tehtaalla

----------


## Lauri Räty

> liva-yksikköä en ainakaan silloin huomannut. Kenties se on sisällytetty vaunun oman ajotietokoneen näyttöihin.


SRS:n verkkosivuilla olleesta valokuvasta näkyy, että liva-yksikkökin löytyy vaunusta kojetaulun päälle asennettuna. Vaunussa näyttäisi olevan samanlainen Thoreb C90+ -ajoneuvotietokone kuin viimeaikoina busseihinkin on asennettu Helmi-järjestelmää varten.

----------


## Compact

Kroatialasella  Vecernji uutissivustolla kerrotaan vaunun koeajoista.

Crotram je svoju pokusnu kompoziciju dopremio jo proli tjedan, a jučer ju je 24-eročlana hrvatska ekipa postavila na tračnice, ali je tramvajem upravljao Finac  Tero Hagberg  jedini koji je imao iskustva u vonji zagrebačkog tramvaja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kroatialasella  Vecernji uutissivustolla kerrotaan vaunun koeajoista.


Siellä näkyy olevan HKL:n ensimmäisen Crotram-kuskin nimikin ja ihan oikein kirjoitettuna.

----------


## mtofinland

Kävin eilen koeistumassa näitä komeita kuppipenkkejä. Jalkoja ei saa suoraan kun toisella puolella ottaa kotelot kiinni jalkaan. Eli joutuu istumaan hieman vinossa..

Lisäksi mielenkiintosia oli nuo "käsiremmit" seisoville matkustajille, joutuu roikkumaan nimittäin lähes istuvan ihmisen päällä että saa kiinni sieltä..

Ja olihan tuo kyllä tuhottoman pitkä  :Very Happy:

----------


## rvk1249

HKL 2263 Hietalahdessa 29.12.2007 hieman ennen puoltapäivää.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> HKL 2263 Hietalahdessa 29.12.2007 hieman ennen puoltapäivää.


Että osaa olla kaunis vaunu! Vaunu tuli viikonloppuna mua vastaan Runeberginkadulla, jolloin näin sen ensimmäisen kerran ihan livenä.

----------


## STIB

I am following every information about the ZET 2263 (now HKL 2263) in Helsinki although I do not understand much of your language.
All the best to the forum community in 2008 and thank you for every new information  :Very Happy:

----------


## rvk1249

2263  Salmisaaressa 7.1.2008.

----------


## Compact

SRS:n jlf-jäsenet huom! Olethan SRS-sähköpostiringissä? Nyt kannattaa uudistaa siinä oleminen ja pikaisesti ilmoitus sihteerille! Vanhat liittymiset ovat erääntyneet. Ohjeet viime lehdessä.

----------


## sebastin

> I am following every information about the ZET 2263 (now HKL 2263) in Helsinki although I do not understand much of your language.
> All the best to the forum community in 2008 and thank you for every new information


I think the tram looks neat and with a different color more suitable for the city. It's a rule made by the city council trams have to be green and yellow. Let's see how the technics work on Helsinki's tramrails as that is what count's the most.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tänään tuo liikuskeli noin klo 14 Kaisaniemessä. Nyt saa ainakin todellista testiä kun on lunta, vettä, jäätä ja loskaa.

----------


## olanik

Crotramista Uudenmaan uutisissa (alkaen kohdasta 05:43) http://www.yle.fi/java/areena/dispat...itrate=1000000

----------


## Antero Alku

For our friends far from here in Croatia I have a pleasure to tell, that the Finnish Tramway Society had a test run with Zagreb 2263 in Helsinki at Saturday the 12th January. The run took app. 2 hours and we passed the both Helsinki lines, 6 and 8, that will be those the tram will serve in regular service in the coming half a year.

I have experienced quite many tram cities around the world and I am glad to tell, that Crotram passed quite well the difficult trackwork in Helsinki. It runs much smoother than the Variotrams in Helsinki. The noise level inside is lower and the unit takes the curves smoothly and quietly. Both acceleration and brakeing were also smooth but still strong. The change from electric brakeing to mechanical (disk) brake had no jerk.

I also discussed with the drivers, and they thougt Crotram as a nice tool to work. Easy to operate and no need to think about the driving as with the elder Helsinki trams and Variotram.

As you may know, the Zagreb version is not suitable for the whole Helsinki network as is. Hills are steeper than in Zagreb. The distance from the axle to end of the car is too long and/or the free height of the end too low. Also a Helsinki tram requires torsional flexibility. Crotram as it is at the moment is rigid around the longitudial axle of the car - as are all the other trams in Helsinki - but with it's length of 30 meters this will cause problems. But all this is something that I might compare to the size of the shoes. The model might be OK, but you need to choose your number, i.e. adjust the model to each city's needs.

Anyway, it is nice to have Crotram here. And I may estimate the the citizens will be happy with it during the coming period in regular service.

There are some pictures available from this test run at the "Kuvat" (Pictures) folder in thread "HKL 2263 SRS-ajelulla" at this forum.

Antero Alku, M.Sc.
Public transport doctorate student

----------


## STIB

> For our friends far from here in Croatia (...)
> 
> Antero Alku, M.Sc.
> Public transport doctorate student


Thank you very much for this extensive report and particulary to write it in english. I have quoted the whole text on our forum:
http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/view...=136796#136796
Quite a number of readers will understand the english version, and we will translate into croatian if necessary.
I hope to personally see (and test myself  :Wink:  ) the tram in Helsinki if it will still be there in the first week of June  :Very Happy:

----------


## teme

Tietääkö joku koska siihen kyytin pääsisi ihan tavalliset kaupunkilaiset?

----------


## mtofinland

> Tietääkö joku koska siihen kyytin pääsisi ihan tavalliset kaupunkilaiset?


taitaa olla ensviikon maanantaina ehkä?

----------


## Compact

> taitaa olla ensviikon maanantaina ehkä?


Niin aamulla yleisradiossa kerrottiin: ma-pe 7-19.

----------


## petteri

> Niin aamulla yleisradiossa kerrottiin: ma-pe 7-19.



Kuutosellako tuo liikkuu? Kuka paljastaa alustavat vuorot?  :Wink:

----------


## teme

Kiitos tiedosta.



> Kuutosellako tuo liikkuu? Kuka paljastaa alustavat vuorot?


Ois vielä jotain asiaa Kutosen suuntaan :-) Mutta enköhän jotain keksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuutosellako tuo liikkuu? Kuka paljastaa alustavat vuorot?


SRS-uutisissa kerrottiin jo yli kuukausi sitten, että vaunu on määrä sijoittaa vuoroon 54. Luulin kirjoittaneeni sen tännekin, mutta en näköjään ollut.

Osoitteessa http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis08/uutis081.htm olevia SRS-uutisia kannattaa seurata, siellä kerrotaan usein muutakin sellaista, mitä ei "missään muualla" vielä tiedetä.

----------


## Haltia

Aivan näinä päivinä kuulema tulee puoleksi vuodeksi liikenteeseen, linjoille 6 ja 8. Tänään joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa meille se vahvistettiin.

----------


## petteri

> SRS-uutisissa kerrottiin jo yli kuukausi sitten, että vaunu on määrä sijoittaa vuoroon 54.



Mitä tarkoittaa vuoro 54?

----------


## MrArakawa

Eikös tuo vuoro 54 ole valittu sen tähden, että se menee sisään halliin jo alkuillasta ja siinä on myös vähiten kuljettajanvaihtoja 6/8-linja vakiovuoroista? Ei tarvitse kouluttaa kovin montaa kuskia ajamaan Crotramia. 

Selviääkö Crotram muuten kusiputkan mutkasta Vallilan pihalla? Olisiko vielä niin, että vuorossa 54 ei ole yhtään ns. Arabian hallikierrosta, joten vaunun ei tarvitse kääntyillä Vallilan tiukassa kurvissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös tuo vuoro 54 ole valittu sen tähden, että se menee sisään halliin jo alkuillasta ja siinä on myös vähiten kuljettajanvaihtoja 6/8-linja vakiovuoroista? Ei tarvitse kouluttaa kovin montaa kuskia ajamaan Crotramia. 
> 
> Selviääkö Crotram muuten kusiputkan mutkasta Vallilan pihalla? Olisiko vielä niin, että vuorossa 54 ei ole yhtään ns. Arabian hallikierrosta, joten vaunun ei tarvitse kääntyillä Vallilan tiukassa kurvissa.


Vuoro 54 on valittu siksi, että se on ainoa vakiovuoro, joka ei käy kusiputkan kurvissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Selviääkö Crotram muuten kusiputkan mutkasta Vallilan pihalla?


SRS-ajelulla kuljettajien näkemys oli, ettei sillä sinne asiaa olisi. Samaa sanottiin Vallilan kasin vanhasta päättärisilmukasta Paavalin kirkon luona. Mielenkiintoista onkin, mennäänkö Crotramilla Koskelan halleille kääntymään, JOS Arabianrannan päähän ei voida jonkun kolarin yms. takia ajaa, ja liikennehäiriön aikana linjat 6 ja 8 ohjataan Paavalille...

----------


## MrArakawa

> SRS-ajelulla kuljettajien näkemys oli, ettei sillä sinne asiaa olisi. Samaa sanottiin Vallilan kasin vanhasta päättärisilmukasta Paavalin kirkon luona. Mielenkiintoista onkin, mennäänkö Crotramilla Koskelan halleille kääntymään, JOS Arabianrannan päähän ei voida jonkun kolarin yms. takia ajaa, ja liikennehäiriön aikana linjat 6 ja 8 ohjataan Paavalille...


Aikataulullisesti tuo ei ainakaan olisi ongelma, yhtä nopeastihan sitä käy kääntymässä Koskelassa kuin Arabianrannassa. Sitten jos Crotram jää aikataulusta reilusti myöhään, niin missäköhän vaunua voidaan käännyttää aikatauluun, jos Paavalin kirkko on kerta kiellettyjen listalla. Yrjönkatu ei varmaan kelpaa sekään, entäpä Töölön hallipiha? Tai jos Kustaankadun tai Rautatientorin tietämillä sattuu liikenne-este, Crotramia ei kai pistetä poikkeusreitille Sturenkadun tai Kruununhaan kautta. Se saa sitten vain odotella.

----------


## Compact

Tällaista kuulin SRS-ajelulla: 

Vaunun Akilleen kantapää on siinä, että sen nivelistä vain yksi on sellainen, että se taipuu myös ylös/alas-suuntaisesti. Se seikka estää ajon paljon notkelmia käsittävillä rataosuuksilla. 

Ei liene kuitenkaan mahdotonta valmistaa tilauksesta Crotramista myös sellaista mallia, jonka kaikki kolme niveltä taipuvat kaikkiin suuntiin? Tämä mallikappale nyt vain on tällainen, koska se on tehty Zagrebin tarpeeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei liene kuitenkaan mahdotonta valmistaa tilauksesta Crotramista myös sellaista mallia, jonka kaikki kolme niveltä taipuvat kaikkiin suuntiin?


Se ei ole ihan niin yksinkertaista. Crotram on nyt pituussuunnassa ikään kuin 4-akselinen telivaunu, jossa on perässä yksi yhden telin nivelosa. Jos keskiosan etupuolelle laitetaan samanlainen nivel kuin nyt on takana, vaunusta tulee 3-osainen kiikkulauta. Keskiosa keikku telinsä varassa, eikä mikään pidä sitä raiteen suuntaisena kuten 2-akselinen vaunu on. Toisin sanoen keskiosan telin rakenne ja kiinnitys koriin on muutettava.

Crotramin telien jousitus on nyt hydraulinen. Periaatteessa tämä jousitus on muutettavissa sellaiseksi, että se estää kiikkulautaefektin. Nykyisen telin akseliväli on kuitenkin kovin lyhyt tällaisen ratkaisun kannalta. Kiikkumisesta aiheutuvat voimat voivat kasvattaa akselikuorman liian suureksi.

Vaunu pitäisi muuttaa siten, että keskiosa on mahdollisimman lyhyt, jolloin vaunu alkaa muistuttaa 6-akselista nivelvaunua. Tällainen muutos tietenkin vaikuttaa moneen muuhun asiaan, kuten minimikaarresäteeseen ja vaunun korin suurimpaan poikkeamaan raiteen keskilinjasta kaareteissa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Crotram on maanantai-aamusta alkaen vuorossa 51. Lähtö Koskelasta klo 6.51 ja Salmisaaresta 7.28 ja siitä sitten eteenpäin vuorotellen linjoja 8 ja 6. Viimeinen lähtö on Hietalahdesta klo 18.03 kohti Koskelaa.

----------


## Jusa

MTV3 seitsämän uutisissa 18.1.2008 uutispätkä

http://nettitv.mtv3.fi/nettitv_uutis...?120629#120629

----------


## Albert

> Crotram on maanantai-aamusta alkaen vuorossa 51. Lähtö Koskelasta klo 6.51 ja Salmisaaresta 7.28 ja siitä sitten eteenpäin vuorotellen linjoja 8 ja 6. Viimeinen lähtö on Hietalahdesta klo 18.03 kohti Koskelaa.


Katso:
SRS:n uutissivu.

----------


## 339-DF

Ajelikos kukaan Crotramilla ekana päivänä? Miten sujui, ja kuulitteko matkustajien kommentteja?

----------


## STIB

> Ajelikos kukaan Crotramilla ekana päivänä? Miten sujui, ja kuulitteko matkustajien kommentteja?


I am also interested in any comment or experience of passengers.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Ajelikos kukaan Crotramilla ekana päivänä? Miten sujui, ja kuulitteko matkustajien kommentteja?


Tulipahan matkustettua. Pääosa piti vaunua hienona. Kuului ulkoa poisjääneiltä: "siisti vaunu" ja muuta vastaavaa. Toisaalta vaunuun juoksi viimehetkellä tavallista enemmän ihmisiä. Pysäkeiltä kuului vaunun saapuessa kirkumista. Ainoastaan joku valitteli, että vaunu tärisee tavallista enemmän ja istumapaikkoja on liian vähän. Ja yksi pitempi henkilö ei pitänyt istuinten jalkatiloista. Muuten tosiaankin vaikutti kaikinpuolin myönteistä palautetta.

Ihan hyvin matka sujui. Ainoastaan mikä jäi mieleen oli, että Salmisaareen tullessa vaunun kilvissä luki koeajo. Matkustajia tuli tosin pysäkeillä, kun vaunu joutui pysähtymään jokaisella pysäkillä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Minun mieleeni jäi, kun joukko koululaisia ihmetteli koko ajan, kuinka paljon nopeampi Crotram ainakin heidän mielestään oli verrattuna vanhoihin vaunuihin. Joka pysäkillä he katsoivat kelloa ja matka taittui kuulema salamannopeasti. Oopperalta Sturenkadulle vain 10 minuutissa! No, aikataulun mukainen ajomatka tällä välillä on 11 minuuttia. Kenties pitkät ja väljät matkustamotilat ja erilainen, hieman metromainen kulkuääni saivat matkan tuntumaan vauhdikkaammalta kuin ennen. Toisaalta Crotram kääntyilee mutkissa niin paljon sulavammin kuin Vauriotramimme, että sekin saa kyydin tuntumaan tasaisemmalta ja nopeammalta. 

Mitä sitä sitten muuta tuli kuultua ihmisten suusta, niin vaunun pituus ja avaruus mutta toisaalta myös istumapaikkojen vähäisyys olivat asioita, joihin jokainen tuntui kiinnittäneen huomiota. Yhden valituksen kuulin siitä, ettei stop-nappeja löydy mistään eikä missään myöskään lue, onko vaunu pysähtymässä seuraavalla pysäkillä. 

Ja olipa Crotram erään naisen mielestä tavattoman kaunis ulkoapäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Jo näistä ensikommenteista huomaa, miten tärkeä matkustajille on mielikuva eli tuotteen brändi. Ja miten koetaan matkustusolosuhteet. Hiljainen ääni ja sujuva kulku koetaan nopeutena, vaikka eihän vaunu voi radalla toisten vaunujen välissä paljon nopeammin kulkea.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Olin Crotramin kyydissä tänään tiistaina. 
Verrattuna variotramiin melu vaihteiden ja ristikoiden kohdalla on paljon vähäisempi. Vaunu toki kolisee, mutta se pieni kolina kuuluu kulkuneuvon imagoon. Ulospäin kolina ei paljoa poikkea voimakkuudeltaan Nr-nivelvaunusta. Moottoreiden ääni on sisätiloissa suhteellisen voimakas, mutta ei häiritsevä. 
Lämmityslaite selviää oikein hyvin myös pikkupakkasella, niinkuin tänään on. Jos kunnalllispolitiiikkomme päätyvät hankinnassaan Crotramiin, niin varmasti lämmitykseen ja lämpöeristyksen kiinnitetään huomiota enemmän. Myöskään parhaillaan satanut lumi ei paakkuuntunut lattialle vaan suli pois.
Puolentoista viikon takaisen SRS-ajelun ja tämänpäiväisen matkustuskokemuksen jälkeen pidän Crotramia onnistuneena kontruktiona.

----------


## Huppu

Matkustin itsekin vaunulla maanantaina, ja olin positiivisesti yllättynyt kaikki oli muuten erinomaisesti, ainoastaan (sisä) melu oli selvästi voimakkaampi kun vanhoissa raitiovaunuissa. Ehkä Helsingin olosuhteisiin ideaalinen olisi joku n. 3-akselinen (Croatramissa on käsitääkseni 4, välipalassa 2 akselia) kaksi-istumapaikkaa vierekkäin tarjoava vaunu.




> Vuoro 54 on valittu siksi, että se on ainoa vakiovuoro, joka ei käy kusiputkan kurvissa.


Voisiko joku selittää missä tuo sijaitsee ja miten siitä selvitään nyt kun Croatram ajaa vuoroa 51?

----------


## Compact

> Voisiko joku selittää missä tuo sijaitsee ja miten siitä selvitään nyt kun Croatram ajaa vuoroa 51?


Alun perinkin se oli suunniteltu ajoon vuoroon 51. 

Ja jos joskus ei ole Crotramia liikenteessä huoltotaukopäivien aikana, niin sitten siinä vuorossa on jokin muu. Onhan noita varavaunuja kolmattakymmentä reservissä varikoilla...

----------


## 339-DF

> Alun perinkin se oli suunniteltu ajoon vuoroon 51.


Kun Crotramia purettiin rekan lavalta Koskelassa, niin tarkoitus oli sijoittaa se aikanaan vuoroon 54. Suullisen tiedon lisäksi asiasta oli tuolloin olemassa kirjallinen tiedote Koskelan varikon hallipäivystäjällä. Sitä en tiedä, miksi vuoro vaihdettiin. Tiedote oli poistettu ainakin ennen 12.1.

"Kusiputkan" kurvi on silmukka Hämeentien ja Hauhontien risteyksessä, jota käytetään silloin, kun halutaan ajaa Koskelasta Arabiaan (tai päinvastaiseen suuntaan).

----------


## Makeone

> Yhden valituksen kuulin siitä, ettei stop-nappeja löydy mistään eikä missään myöskään lue, onko vaunu pysähtymässä seuraavalla pysäkillä.


Onko tämä jokin eurooppalainen 'juttu' että stop-nappeja ei kalustossa hirveästi ole ellei niitä siihen erikseen tilaa? Uusissa Iveco-linja-autoissakin taitaa olla aika heikosti stop-nappeja ja sama pätee mm. täällä Lappeenrannassa oleviin kolmeen matalalattiaiseen setraan. Autoissa on alle kymmenen nappia siinä missä vaikka säfflessä on 30+. Vai onko keskieuroopassa tosiaan se periaate, että vuorot pysähtyy kaikilla pysäkeillä, oli matkustajia tai ei? Varioihin varmaan tilausvaiheessa pyydettiin lisää nappeja, mutta mitenkäs mannet/düwagit?

----------


## vristo

> Onko tämä jokin eurooppalainen 'juttu' että stop-nappeja ei kalustossa hirveästi ole ellei niitä siihen erikseen tilaa? Uusissa Iveco-linja-autoissakin taitaa olla aika heikosti stop-nappeja ja sama pätee mm. täällä Lappeenrannassa oleviin kolmeen matalalattiaiseen setraan. Autoissa on alle kymmenen nappia siinä missä vaikka säfflessä on 30+. Vai onko keskieuroopassa tosiaan se periaate, että vuorot pysähtyy kaikilla pysäkeillä, oli matkustajia tai ei? Varioihin varmaan tilausvaiheessa pyydettiin lisää nappeja, mutta mitenkäs mannet/düwagit?


Tämähän on testivaunu suoraan Zagrebista ja sikäläisillä varusteilla varustettuna. Koeajojen jälkeen se palaa sinne takaisin suorittamaan normaalia päivätyötään. Muunmuuassa näiden asioiden takia vaunun varusteluun ei olla voitu varmaan paljoa koskea. Sehän siis ei ole HKL-Rl:n vaunu ollenkaan. Vaunu on ollut esittelyssä Helsingissä sitä edustavan yhtiön toimesta ja hyvin tuntuu pelanneen.
Jos tuohon CroTramiin HKL päätyisi hankinnoissaan tai johonkin muuhun tyyppiin, niin sitten varmaan stop-nappejakin tilattaisiin edemmän.

----------


## teme

> I am also interested in any comment or experience of passengers.


I've yet to try it myself, but the impressions I've read and heard are positive:
- feels fast
- pretty (exterior)
- big
- comfortable ride
- too few seats.

People seem to like it.

----------


## ess

> Minun mieleeni jäi, kun joukko koululaisia ihmetteli koko ajan, kuinka paljon nopeampi Crotram ainakin heidän mielestään oli verrattuna vanhoihin vaunuihin. Joka pysäkillä he katsoivat kelloa ja matka taittui kuulema salamannopeasti.


Kai se taittuu kun ollaan myöhässä ja kuski panee vähän hanaa.  :Very Happy:  Ainakin tänään Crotram tuli Hesarilla vastaan täyteen tupattuna ja mato perässä miltei tyhjänä. 

Itse kiinnitin huomiota siihen että vaunu surisee tai korisee oudon kuuloisesti liikkeelle lähtiessään.

----------


## vristo

Testasin CroTramin tänään ja hieno raitiovaunuhan se oli; todellinen light rail. Istuinten hieman vähäinen määrä ei paljoa haitannut ja vaikutelma oli vaunun pituuden ansiosta kuin "kevytmetrojunassa" ja vakuutti minut siitä, että Helsingin raitiovaunujen tulisi mielestäni olla nykyistä pidempiä. Hesarilta ja Kurvista se tuli aivan täyteen porukkaa ja monet kehuivat vuolaasti sen tiloja. Matkustajina oli kaikenikäistä väkeä, niin koululaisia, kun ikääntyneitäkin. Myös päät kääntylivät katujen varsilla, kun tämä sininen Croatian kaunotar meni ohi. Ja varsinkin Kustaa Vaasatiellä kun Arabianrantaan päin mennessä se sai oikein vauhtia se pääsi todella oikeuksiinsa, kuin pikaratikka konsanaan. Mulle se toi todella hyvät fiilikset taas Helsingin raitioteille. Antero oli oikeassa; tuo nimenomaan on houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä ja pitkä, tilava sekä kaunis raitiovaunu on sitä juuri parhaimmillaan. Mieleeni tuli jopa samankaltaiset hyvät fiilikset kuin Strassbourgissa, sen pitkillä raitiovaunuilla toissa syksynä ajellessani.

Hauska tapaus ajelultani:
Eräs vanhempi, hiema arvokkaan oloinen rouva oli oikein vartavasten tullut ajelemaan CroTramilla (niinkuin moni muukin siellä) ja oli oikein siis tähdännyt sen kyytiin. Hän kertoi asuvansa juuri Helsinginkadulla ja tunsi siten h8:n kierrosajan mielestään hyvin. Oli oikein pitänyt kirjaa vaunuista (hänellä oli kädessään pahvinen "bongauslappu"), jotka olivat menneet ensin toiseen suuntaan ja sitten tullut pysäkille toiseen suuntaan kun oli hänen mielestään oikea aika. Oli kuitenkin joutunut odottamaan neljät vaunut, ennenkuin CroTram lopulta tuli. Näköjään on vähän iäkkäämpääkin rouvasväkeä ratikkabongareissa,  ei tullut houkuteltua häntä jlf:n tai SRS:n jäseneksi, mutta tovin siinä Stadin ratikoista juteltiin. Hän vaikutti jopa niin "tietävältä", että epäilin häntä jopa entiseksi alan ammattilaiseksi (kysyin häneltä), mutta hän sanoi ettei ole. On vaan ikänsä asunut Helsingissä ja kulkenut myöskin ratikoilla koko ikänsä. 

 Paloja ajelustani katsottavissa täältä.

----------


## vristo

Nyt, CroTram ZET 2263, YouTubessakin:

linkki 1
linkki 2
linkki 3

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Minun mieleeni jäi, kun joukko koululaisia ihmetteli koko ajan, kuinka paljon nopeampi Crotram ainakin heidän mielestään oli verrattuna vanhoihin vaunuihin.


Voimansiirrosta kuuluva hieno miehekäs voiman ääni kyllä antaa vaikutelman nopeasta matkanteosta vaikka ei mentäisi yhtään lujempaa kuin muillakaan vaunuilla. Vaunulla on miellyttävän iloinen muotoilu niin sisällä kuin ulkonakin. Hakkaa tilavuudessa ja valoisuudessa mennen tullen Vauriotramit, jotka ovat kokonaisuutena helsinkiläisen apaattisia, ilottomia ja synkeitä.
Varsinkin tällaisena pimeänä vuodenaikana valoisa matkustamo on yleisvointia piristävä! Ikävää, että vanhojen Nr-vaunujen valaistus ja sisustusväritys on synkistetty täyskorjausten yhteydessä, ihan kuin ei haluttaisi stressaantuneiden helsinkiläisten silmiä liialla valolla ärsyttää.

----------


## Miska

Koematkustin Crotrammilla eilen. Minua kova sisämelu kyllä hieman häiritsi, mutta muuten vaunu kulki mukavasti. Välillä kävi mielessä mahtaako tuo laite kulkeakaan sähköllä vai olisiko sinne piilotettu kaasu- tai peräti dieselmoottorit  :Wink: . Hieman myöhemmin matkustin Concordian uutuus-Volvolla numero 634 ja se tuntui ainakin keskisillan äänimaailman perusteella jopa hiljaisemmalta kuin Crotram. 

Vaunun sisustuksessa jäi hieman häiritsemään muovisuus. Ehkä tuollaisen kirkkaan muovipinnan sijaan voisi ajatella mattapintaa ja hieman vaaleampaa värisävyä. Lisäksi telien ympäristössä olleet istuimet on jouduttu sijoittamaan siten, että sivusuunnassa jalkatilaa on vähänlaisesti.

----------


## rvk1249

Huomenna 25.1.2008 ei 2263 ole linjaliikenteessä. Koulutan silloin sillä kuljettajia. Vaunun saattaa nähdä kaupungilla, mutta kyytiin ei pääse.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kai se taittuu kun ollaan myöhässä ja kuski panee vähän hanaa.  Ainakin tänään Crotram tuli Hesarilla vastaan täyteen tupattuna ja mato perässä miltei tyhjänä.


Crotram näyttäisi ainakin toistaiseksi tulevan linjalla säännöllisesti aikataulustaan myöhässä. Ja vähän matkaa perässä tulee jo toinen saman linjan vaunu. Ongelmaa ei helpota ainakaan se, että kaikki matkustajat kiirehtivät kyytiin pitemmänkin matkan takaa nähdessään eksoottisen vaunun. Jos oikein pahasti myöhään jää, niin Crotram voi kääntyä ympäri ainoastaan Yrjönkadulla ja Ruusulankadulla, jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt.

Millainen oviautomatiikka Crotramissa muuten on? Mitä itse katselin, niin ovet ovat vielä Variotraminkin hitaita ovia verkkaisemmat. Varoituslaitteet vieläpä piipittelevät metromaisesti usean sekunnin ajan, ennen kuin ovet sulkeutuvat.

----------


## mtofinland

> Millainen oviautomatiikka Crotramissa muuten on? Mitä itse katselin, niin ovet ovat vielä Variotraminkin hitaita ovia verkkaisemmat. Varoituslaitteet vieläpä piipittelevät metromaisesti usean sekunnin ajan, ennen kuin ovet sulkeutuvat.


Kuulin että ovet aukeavat kyllä kuten muissakin mutta kuski joutuu sulkemaan ovet itse.. Eikä noissa taida olla sitä "kissansilmääkään" jos joku välissä sattuu olemaan

----------


## rvk1249

> Millainen oviautomatiikka Crotramissa muuten on? Mitä itse katselin, niin ovet ovat vielä Variotraminkin hitaita ovia verkkaisemmat. Varoituslaitteet vieläpä piipittelevät metromaisesti usean sekunnin ajan, ennen kuin ovet sulkeutuvat.


Sepä se, vaunussa ei ole valokennoja ollenkaan, joten ne ovet, mitkä aukeavat, pysyvät auki, kunnes kuljettaja painaa nappia "OVET KIINNI". Tällöin kuuluu avoimista ovista jaksottainen äänimerkki ja oviaukon yllä vilkkuu punainen valo pari kertaa, jonka jälkeen ovi menee kiinni. Ovien vapautus (vapautus = matkustajat saavat ovet auki napeista) poistuu heti kun kuljettaja painaa "OVET KIINNI"-nappia. 
Koska ovissa ei ole valokennoja, joutuu kuljettaja odottamaan hieman kauemmin kuin muissa vaunuissa ennenkuin uskaltaa laittaa ovet kiinni, jottei kukaan jää ovien väliin. Vaunun pituus ja kaarteessa oleva pysäkki hankaloittavat visuaalista havaintoa. Ohjaamoon asennettin taustapeili, josta näkee vaunun sisälle onko vielä ketään jäämässä kyydistä, ja kamerasta näkee ulkopuolelle, onko ketään tulossa sisälle. Tietenkin tämä varman päälle pelaaminen hidastaa matkantekoa. 
Ovissa on kuormitusraja, eli jos joku jää väliin, niin ovet aukeavat uudestaan ja melkein heti sen jälkeen sulkeutuvat. Mutta ovien tulee oikeasti osua johonkin esteeseen, ennenkuin ne aukeavat uudestaan.

----------


## STIB

> Sepä se, vaunussa ei ole valokennoja ollenkaan, joten ne ovet, mitkä aukeavat, pysyvät auki, kunnes kuljettaja painaa nappia "OVET KIINNI". (...).


I am trying to understand this discussion...  :Confused:  
Is there any problem (or possible problem) with the process of closing the doors?

----------


## Makeone

> I am trying to understand this discussion...  
> Is there any problem (or possible problem) with the process of closing the doors?


Older Helsikin trams have automatic door control system using 'electric eye' (or light sensitive array, dunno what's correct term for it) that closes doors after a short while there hasn't been any passages. Crotram's doors needs to be manually closed from the drivers position which can be difficult in some curved stops especially.

----------


## Albert

> Older Helsikin trams have automatic door control system using 'electric eye'


That is: All the tram doors except for the door nearest the driver function automatically. Even the trams built in 1959 have this system.
Also the time used in stops is longer without automation.

----------


## Albert

SRS-uutisiin tuli tänään tieto, että eilen (24.1.) olisi ainakin klo 18.03 lähtö Hietalahdesta jäänyt ajamatta. Onkohan rvk:oilla tietoa?

----------


## olanik

> SRS-uutisiin tuli tänään tieto, että eilen (24.1.) olisi ainakin klo 18.03 lähtö Hietalahdesta jäänyt ajamatta. Onkohan rvk:oilla tietoa?


Noin 18.15 eilen Crotram kyllä suhahti Kaivokadulla ohitseni, Hietalahden suunnasta tulossa. Olisiko sitten käännähtänyt Kolmikulmassa jos sitä ei Hietalahdessa näkynyt?

----------


## sebastin

It seems that these Croatian trams have years of knowledge built into them as being developed particularly for heavy conditions of Zagreb. Surely the period of over 100 years of tram orientated city public transport that is not imported neither the manufacturing or the planning speaks for itself. So far Crotram has been a small success in Helsinki altought the car inside would need a makeover. More places to sit for example. But definitely Crotram is more spacious than Bombardier's trams. Of course the plan to use Bombardiers for the next 40 some years is the most ideal. We'll see how it goes. At least I would say Crotram is a heavy candidate if Bombardiers are replaced.

----------


## Albert

> Noin 18.15 eilen Crotram kyllä suhahti Kaivokadulla ohitseni, Hietalahden suunnasta tulossa. Olisiko sitten käännähtänyt Kolmikulmassa jos sitä ei Hietalahdessa näkynyt?


No sitten lienee "uutisavustus" väärä. Taitaa Kolmikulma olla liikaa Kroatialaiselle?

----------


## Zimba

> SRS-uutisiin tuli tänään tieto, että eilen (24.1.) olisi ainakin klo 18.03 lähtö Hietalahdesta jäänyt ajamatta. Onkohan rvk:oilla tietoa?


SRS-uutisissa ainakin mainitaan, että kyse olisi ollut keskiviikosta. Tällöin vaunu  ajeli n. klo 17.55 Mannerheimintietä Uuden ylioppilastalon kohdilla aivan normaalinoloisesti kohti Hietalahtea.

Laitetaanpa oikein kuvakin: http://sim.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunuja/D2C22685.jpg

----------


## Kotkalainen

> SRS-uutisiin tuli tänään tieto, että eilen (24.1.) olisi ainakin klo 18.03 lähtö Hietalahdesta jäänyt ajamatta. Onkohan rvk:oilla tietoa?





> No sitten lienee "uutisavustus" väärä. Taitaa Kolmikulma olla liikaa Kroatialaiselle?


Kuten mainittiin edellä päivä oli 23.1. Vaikka en ole rvk, niin kerron matkustajana kuitenkin. Vaunu oli sen verran myöhässä, joten vaunu kääntyi Yrjönkadulle/ kävi kääntymässä kolmikulmassa. Takana tulleeseen vaunun tuloon oli Kaisaniemessä ja Hakaniemessä 2 minuuttia.

Eli Yrjönkatu ei ole liikaa kroaatille. Tässä olisi kolme kuvaa 2263:sta Erottajankadulla, jossa vaunu seisoi odottamassa takaa tulevaa kymppiä. (Ei lähtisi liian aikaisin Koskelaan.) linkki kuviin

----------


## Albert

> Kuten mainittiin edellä päivä oli 23.1.


No näinhän se oli  :Embarassed:  . Itselleni iskostui päähän eilinen (24.1.) kun olin Toukolassa eilisessä kelissä puolen päivän aikaan odottamassa sen tuloa Arabiaan. Ei tule, ei ja lähtöaika ARB:sta on ihan kohta. No kun selkäni käänsin, niin tulihan se.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ohjaamoon asennettin taustapeili, josta näkee vaunun sisälle onko vielä ketään jäämässä kyydistä, ja kamerasta näkee ulkopuolelle, onko ketään tulossa sisälle.


Varsin yleinen tapa uusissa vaunuissa nykyään on käyttää vaunun valvontakameroiden kuvaa kuljettajan näytölle ovien vahtimiseen. Homma toimi esim. Brysselissä siten, että kuvaruutu jaettiin ovien määrän mukaiseen ruutumäärään, ja joka ovelta näkyi kuva. Kun valvontakamerat ovat keskellä kattoa, kuvasta näki samalla kertaa oviaukon läpi eli sekä ulos että sisään.

Tällainen järjestely on turvallisempi kuin peilit, oli pysäkki sitten suora tai kaarteessa. Vältytään myös siltä, mitä katselin pari päivää sitten Nr-vaunun takaovella. Äiti oli menossa pienen, mutta itse kävelevän lapsen kanssa ulos. Lapselle portaat ovat korkeat, joten vauhti ei ollut sama kuin aikuisella. Kolme kertaa lapsi oli jäämässä oven väliin, kunnes tajusin siirtyä painamaan ovinappia pysyvästi siihen asti että matkustajat pääsevät vammoitta ulos.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Kolme kertaa lapsi oli jäämässä oven väliin, kunnes tajusin siirtyä painamaan ovinappia pysyvästi siihen asti että matkustajat pääsevät vammoitta ulos.Antero


Ehkäpä olisi tarpeen vaikka neuvoloissa jakaa liikennetietoutta nuorille vanhemmille. Vanhukset ja muut hitaasti liikkuvat tämän jo osannevat:



> Lastenvaununappia painamalla ovet pysyvät pidempään auki.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Varsin yleinen tapa uusissa vaunuissa nykyään on käyttää vaunun valvontakameroiden kuvaa kuljettajan näytölle ovien vahtimiseen. Homma toimi esim. Brysselissä siten, että kuvaruutu jaettiin ovien määrän mukaiseen ruutumäärään, ja joka ovelta näkyi kuva. Kun valvontakamerat ovat keskellä kattoa, kuvasta näki samalla kertaa oviaukon läpi eli sekä ulos että sisään.


Täsmälleen tällainen järjestely näkyy olevan käytössä ainakin osassa Tampereen nivelbusseista.

----------


## Koala

Luulin joskus että Varion meteli on vaihteissa kauhea mutta Kroatian ihme meinaa räjäyttää korvat ihan suorallakin. Mikä siellä mesoaa niin kauheasti, moottorit vai joku voimansiirtohässäkkä?

----------


## NS

> Mikä siellä mesoaa niin kauheasti, moottorit vai joku voimansiirtohässäkkä?


Samaa olen minäkin ihmetellyt, mutta vielä enemmän sitä, ettei sitä ole aikaisemmin täällä ihmetelty. Laahaava ääni kuuluu uloskin todella selvästi. Vario on suoralla radalla paljon hillitympi.

----------


## late-

> Samaa olen minäkin ihmetellyt, mutta vielä enemmän sitä, ettei sitä ole aikaisemmin täällä ihmetelty. Laahaava ääni kuuluu uloskin todella selvästi. Vario on suoralla radalla paljon hillitympi.


Saamani selityksen mukaan Crotramin voimansiirron (telien) ja matkustamon välissä on vain muutaman millin lasikuituseinämä. Voimansiirtoon kuuluvat kardaani ja vaihteet (kumpaakaan ei ole Variossa) taas ovat melko äänekkäät, joten ilman eristystä melu on sisällä melkoinen. Sisämelua pystyisi verrattain helposti vaimentamaan reippaasti vaihtamalla lasikuitu metalliksi.

Ulkomelun lähde on sama, mutta ulkona ääni on kuitenkin kohtuullinen. Ulkomelua ei ymmärtääkseni oikein hiljaisemmaksi saa, koska voimansiirtoa ei Crotramissa pysty ainakaan helposti koteloimaan nykyistä enempää.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minäkin satuin Crotram-matkalle tänään. Kun olimme SRS:n koeajolla, telien sivussa olevat siniset suojat olivat poissa. Silloin en kiinnittänyt huomiota sisämeluun ja Oopperan risteyksessäkin kolina oli mielestäni kohtuullista Varioon verrattuna.

Nyt olivat telisivukotelot paikoillaan ja melu sisällä vaunussa tosiaankin voimakas. Vaihdekolina oli minusta vähäistä suhteessa jatkuvaan hankaavaan ääneen, joka siis ilmeisesti on lähtöisin voimansiirrosta.

Crotramissa on oikosulkumoottori, nivelakseli ja kulmavaihde sekä alennusvaihde lieriöhammaspyörin. Arvelen melulähteeksi nimenomaan vaihteiston, mutta moottorin vääntömomentti lienee todellisuudessa myös värähtelevä. Jos käy huonosti, moottorin vääntömomentin värähtelytaajuus osuu sopivasti resonanssiin vaihteiston kanssa ja siinä sitten ollaan. Aikanaan oli samaa ongelmaa SWS:n eli koejohdinauton taka-akselin kulmavaihteen kanssa, ja me (olin silloin töissä Sisulla akselistoryhmässä) vaihdoimme SWS:ään napavaihteisen taka-akselin ujelluksen vaimentamiseksi.

Ennen Crotramia ajoin Variossa ja Crotramin jälkeen 80:llä. Kyllä se viimeinen parasta kyytiä tarjosi. Siinä vaan on enimmäkseen korkea lattia.

Antero

----------


## STIB

After almost two weeks I can see some new posts in this topic.
Unfortunately, I can not understand anything. Is it possible to briefly summarize  the last three posts.
Thank you very much!

----------


## Makeone

They were complaing of Crotram's higher noise than of for example Variotrams have. Late and Antero both discussed of the fact that the transmissions of the crotram causes the extra noise and the fact that they don't have much (sound)insulation/proofing (can't remember 'good' word of it).

----------


## Antero Alku

> After almost two weeks I can see some new posts in this topic.
> Unfortunately, I can not understand anything. Is it possible to briefly summarize  the last three posts.
> Thank you very much!


In the latest posts there is some discussion about the internal noise. It is quite high and propably caused by the transmission. Also there is a thought, that the cover of the bogie is very thin and as the material is glass fibre, it does not dampen the noise as a steel structure.

I explained, that when we had a test run with the tramway society, the outer covers of the bogies were not installed. That may explain why I did not notice the noise as high as today. The cover may reflect the transmission noise towards interior.

Antero

----------


## STIB

> In the latest posts (...)


Thank you.
As a reward, look at this:
TMK2263 HKL farb. :Very Happy:   :Cool:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Thank you.
> As a reward, look at this:
> TMK2263 HKL farb.


That was very nice! Or really cool!

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Vihreä kroaatti:

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3981/tmk2203mz6.jpg

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Thanks a lot to our friend that he painted one Crotram in the colours of Helsinki! Hvala pono! Vaunu näyttää oikein pirteältä noin väritettynä. Jos niitä nyt sitten koskaan tänne hankitaan. En ole vielä päässyt kyytiin, voiko joku valaista millä 6/8 vuoroila sen voin helpoimmin bongata?

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> En ole vielä päässyt kyytiin, voiko joku valaista millä 6/8 vuoroila sen voin helpoimmin bongata?


Vaunuhan on liikkunut vuorossa 51, kun ei ole ollut koulutus-/koeajossa. Aikataulun löytää SRS:n uutissivulta:
http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis08/uutis081.htm

----------


## heka

Crotram näyttää kulkevan tuossa vuorossaan varsin säännöllisesti. Variot 202 ja 203 olivat uransa vastaavassa vaiheessa muistaakseni jo pääosin korjaamolla. Kulkukin on yllättävän tasaista verrattuna esim. Barcelonan Alstom-vaunuihin varioista puhumattakaan. Moititut voimansiirron äänet eivät itseäni häiritse.

----------


## 339-DF

Crotram nousi Koskelan hallipihalla kiskoilta sillä seurauksella, että kardaaniakseli meni poikki. Varaosaa odotellaan saapuvaksi Kroatiasta lähipäivinä, eli vaunu on muutaman päivän poissa liikenteestä.

Suistumisen syynä oli huonokuntoinen rata, eli syy ei ollut vaunussa.

----------


## STIB

> Crotram nousi Koskelan hallipihalla kiskoilta sillä seurauksella, että kardaaniakseli meni poikki. Varaosaa odotellaan saapuvaksi Kroatiasta lähipäivinä, eli vaunu on muutaman päivän poissa liikenteestä.
> 
> Suistumisen syynä oli huonokuntoinen rata, eli syy ei ollut vaunussa.


Something happened?  :Icon Frown:

----------


## rvk1249

> Crotram nousi Koskelan hallipihalla kiskoilta sillä seurauksella, että kardaaniakseli meni poikki. Varaosaa odotellaan saapuvaksi Kroatiasta lähipäivinä, eli vaunu on muutaman päivän poissa liikenteestä.
> 
> Suistumisen syynä oli huonokuntoinen rata, eli syy ei ollut vaunussa.





> Something happened?


2263 derailed in Koskela depot due to tracks being in bad condition.

----------


## Haltia

> Nyt olivat telisivukotelot paikoillaan ja melu sisällä vaunussa tosiaankin voimakas. Vaihdekolina oli minusta vähäistä suhteessa jatkuvaan hankaavaan ääneen, joka siis ilmeisesti on lähtöisin voimansiirrosta.
> 
> Crotramissa on oikosulkumoottori, nivelakseli ja kulmavaihde sekä alennusvaihde lieriöhammaspyörin. Arvelen melulähteeksi nimenomaan vaihteiston, mutta moottorin vääntömomentti lienee todellisuudessa myös värähtelevä.


Minuakin kummastutti Crotramissa nimenomaan se hankaava ääni, jota rohinaksi blogissa kutsuin. Kolina ei minunkaan huomiotani suuremmin herättänyt. Kyselin tästä (ja koteloista) kokouksessa ja sain vastaukseksi, että metalliin vaihtaminen ei kuulema laskisi melua, vaan pitäisi jollain eristää, jotta vaimenisi. Melun lähteeksi nimettiin valtava määrä hydrauliikkaa.

----------


## STIB

> (...)


Again, I do not understand anything from the post, but I have tried to see the *blog*. It would be nice to translate (to english) at least the most important part of the blog entry.
I have seen that the picture of 2263 in the colours of HKL has provoqued some interest  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Haltia

> Again, I do not understand anything from the post, but I have tried to see the *blog*. It would be nice to translate (to english) at least the most important part of the blog entry.
> I have seen that the picture of 2263 in the colours of HKL has provoqued some interest


I'll try to find some time to make a quick translation  :Smile:  My post here was about the dragging sound that Crotram makes and that in our Public transportation committee meeting I was told that a great amount of hydraulics is the reason to this noise.

Now I might add that obviously the cardan problem didn't last long because the Crotram just passed my window few minutes ago  :Smile:

----------


## STIB

> My post here was about the dragging sound that Crotram makes and that in our Public transportation committee meeting I was told that a great amount of hydraulics is the reason to this noise.


Thank you 



> Now I might add that obviously the cardan problem didn't last long because the Crotram just passed my window few minutes ago


That is a very good news  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Eilen tuli A-studiossa juttua Crotramista, ja sen mukaan Crotramien myyntiä HKL:lle yritetään korkealla diplomaattisella tasolla saada aikaiseksi vastakauppoiksi Patrian asetoimituksille Kroatiaan. Aika rohkea väite. Ohjelmassa haastatellut HKL:n johtajat tietenkin kiistävät asian. Ohjelma tulee uusintana tänään klo 1305. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

Katso A-Studion ohjelma vaikka heti. (noin 1min 12s alusta)
http://areena.yle.fi/toista?quality=hi&id=1130286
Vastakaupathan ovat arkipäivää asemyynnissä. Mutta eihän ketään voi pakottaa ostamaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

Katsoin ohjelman eilen, ja minusta siinä on tehty tikusta asiaa. Ei ole mikään ihme, että Kroatiassa pohditaan raitiovaunujen mahdollisuutta vastakaupoissa, koska jos sellaisia on pakko järjestää, niin silloin käydään läpi koko maan teollinen tarjonta. Neuvostoliitosta tuli aikanaan sinkkiämpäreitä ja sähkövetureita, ettei olisi tarvinnut pelkkää öljyä antaa, kun öljyllä sai dollareitakin.

Concarilla ymmärretään, etteivät he voi toimittaa Helsingille vaunuja, joilla ei voi täällä ajaa kuin kahta linjaa. Siten kyse ei ole siitä, ostetaanko tänne samanlaisia vaunuja kuin Zagrebissa, vaan siitä, että Concar voi tarjota HKL:lle aikanaan tarjouspyynnön mukaisia vaunuja.

Concarin etu on, että meillä on tarjousvaiheessa näyttöä siitä, mitä he pystyvät toimittamaan. Vaikka Crotramissa on omat puutteensa meidän tarpeidemme näkökulmasta, se on kuitenkin toiminut ilman vikoja monta viikkoa - saavutus, johon muut vaunut eivät pysty.

Antero

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Katsoinpa minäkin ohjelman eilen ja suorastaan ärsytti, kun siinä väen väkisin rakenneltiin jonkinlaista salaliittoteoriaa. Haastateltavien lauseita oli sopivasti pätkitty ja filminpätkien ajankohtaisuuskin oli vähän niin ja näin. "On testattu kaksi viikkoa", vaikka vaunu on jo ollut kaksi kuukautta Helsingin katukuvassa.

Varmasti jokainen teollisuuslaitos on kiinnostunut myymään tuotteitaan ostajille, sehän on niiden koko toiminnan juju. Ja kaupankäynnin esteitä valtakuntien rajoilla kaadetaan Euroopassa aktiivisesti muutenkin. Toivottavasti ohjelman sensaatiohakuisuus ei vääristänyt raitiovaunun mainetta kenenkään katsojan silmissä. Kelpo kulkuneuvoa kun esiteltiin kähmintöjen välikappaleena.

Sitä paitsi toimittajien raitiovaunutuntemus ei kovin vakuuttavalta tuntunut. Oliko taustalla ennakkoluuloja kroatialaisuudesta tai luulo, että kaikki sieltä tulevat ovat tasan tällaisia (väri, varustelu jne)? Ihan kuin Suomessa valitettavan yleinen kuvitelma, että kaikki "metrot" maailmalla olisivat samanlaisia kuin Helsingin metro.

Eipä taida suomalaistehtailla olla enää tarjota raitiovaunua. Siksi on ihan järkevää tutkia erilaisia ulkomaisia vaihtoehtoja.

Peltiämpäritkin taitavat nykyisin tulla kauempaa Aasiasta kuin Uralilta. :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Vaikka Crotramissa on omat puutteensa meidän tarpeidemme näkökulmasta, se on kuitenkin toiminut ilman vikoja monta viikkoa - saavutus, johon muut vaunut eivät pysty.


Tahtomatta mollata Crotramia sinänsä, vikojen puute voi johtua myös hoidon määrästä. Jos Crotramilla on koko ajan täällä ainakin yksi valmistajan edustaja, vaunu saatetaan hyvinkin tarkistaa lähes päivittäin.

Toisaalta Variotramit eivät ainakaan alkuperäisessä muodossaan pysyneet kunnossa millään määrällä vierihoitoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tahtomatta mollata Crotramia sinänsä, vikojen puute voi johtua myös hoidon määrästä. Jos Crotramilla on koko ajan täällä ainakin yksi valmistajan edustaja, vaunu saatetaan hyvinkin tarkistaa lähes päivittäin.


Tulipa tästä mieleeni, että jos luotettavuus ratkeaa tällä, silloin epäluotettavan kaluston ongelma on tarpeita vastaamaton päivittäishuolto-ohjelma. Tosin vaunuhankintoja tekevä operaattori ottaa huoltotarpeen määrän ja kustannuksen huomioon, eikä osta vaunua, joka ei toimi ilman jatkuvaa säätämistä.

Antero

----------


## ratikkakuski

Yhden päivän ajokokemuksia ko. vaunusta

Moottorit tuottavat totutusta poikkeavaa ääntä, osaa matkustajista tämä häiritsee ( jopa innostaa antamaan palautetta kuljettajalle..) toisia ei haittaa. Ymmärtääkseni hankaavat äänet johtuvat voimansiirron kulmavaihteista ja kardaaneista. Liikkeelle lähdettäessä moottorin vääntö nykäiseen joka kerran voimansiirron välykset pois. Tätä tuskin voi helposti poistaa, koska se liittyy moottorien sijoitteluun telissä. Asiantuntemukseni ei riitä arvioimaan onko ominaisuudesta mitään käytännön haittaa. Vaunu edustaa tässä suhteessa nykyisestä kalustosta poikkeava tyyliä.

Vaunun pituutta ei tarvinne käsitellä, koevaunu mikä koevaunu. Ovitoiminnat ansaitsevat sen sijaan maininnan. Punainen "varoitusvalo" oven päällä ja äänimerkki sulkeutuessa on jotain jonka voisi kopioida seuraavaan tänne tilattavaan vaunuun. Samoin peilikamera/sisätilakamera edustaa parannusta entiseen.

Kojetaulu / hallintalaitteet ovat vaunussa värikkäitä, paljon painonappeja näyttöjä ja värivaloja, "silmäkarkkia". Lainavaunun erikoisuuksia. Myöhemmin kuljettajatyöryhmä pääsee varmaan sanomaan sanansa ohjaamosta jahka johtoporras saa tarjouspyyntöihinsä vastauksia

Kaikenkaikkiaan mielenkiintoinen vaunu. Huomenna taas uudestaan vuoroon 51  :Wink:

----------


## STIB

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1...9mediumjx4.jpg

----------


## Albert

Thank You.
*Hauskaa Pääsiäistä*

----------


## sebastin

Patria deal? Certainly if a war breaks out Helsinkians would hate to ride with trams associated with that type of events. Crotram seems to be a good tram, and even though there is or not Patria deal trade in the background, it should have no matter of which new trams Helsinki eventually accepts. Maybe this Patria link should be investigated.. Anything else Croatia would perhaps like to buy from Finland?  :Cool:

----------


## STIB

> Anything else Croatia would perhaps like to buy from Finland?


Karelian Pie - karjalanpiirakka  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Karelian Pie - karjalanpiirakka


Rather Karelian past(r)ies :Cool:

----------


## STIB

I have booked my flight to Helsinki for Sunday, 1st June.
Does anybody know if Crotram 2263 will still be in Helsinki (and running) at that time (Monday, 2nd June)?
 :Razz:

----------


## rvk1249

> I have booked my flight to Helsinki for Sunday, 1st June.
> Does anybody know if Crotram 2263 will still be in Helsinki (and running) at that time (Monday, 2nd June)?


It should be back in Croatia by then.

----------


## STIB

> It should be back in Croatia by then.


Too bad!  :Icon Frown:

----------


## STIB

> I have booked my flight to Helsinki for Sunday, 1st June.
> Does anybody know if Crotram 2263 will still be in Helsinki (and running) at that time (Monday, 2nd June)?


My plans have changed - I will come to Helsinki on Tuesday, 3rd June. 
Is there maybe any change in the test period of 2263, and it will still be there at that time?  :Razz:

----------


## Albert

What I have been told is, that the last day of operation on route 6/8 is 30.5.
What happens then ???

----------


## STIB

It happened today.   :Very Happy:  
The very last ride of 2263 in Helsinki, and I was lucky enough to be a part of it.
Thanks to everybody that made it possible, and particulary to the people of HKL that gave the permission.
I have posted the topic in Croatian forum -  "The last ride of 2263 in Helsinki": 
http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7582

I hope that everybody will understand the pictures  :Very Happy:  
_(the introductory text is just explaining the circumstances and preparations)_

----------


## Antero Alku

> It happened today.   
> The very last ride of 2263 in Helsinki, and I was lucky enough to be a part of it.


I'm happy for you STIB that you managed to ride with your tram here in Helsinki. It is worth for having the ride after so long trip as flying to Helsinki.

I followed 2263 during the last two days in regular service, mostly by shooting video footage from both in and out side of the unit. So something is documented. Unfortunately my camera is old and not HD, but still DV  with some problems with recording voice.  :Sad: 

What was the actual reason for still having that test run?

Antero

----------


## Compact

http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7582

Maanmainiota Googlen kroatia->suomi käännöskonetta käyttäen saamme seuraavanlaisia kirjoituksia esille kroatialaiselta sivustolta, ja meille tutulla kielellä:

---

Kuten olen jo raportoitu (ja sen on määrä on foorumi), olen tänään saapui Helsinki (työ ei ole mitään yhteyttä tramvajima). 
Because I ja suomi foorumi satunnaisesti kysyi jotain ja sen jälkeen kaikki oli käymässä meidän 2263-probnim kestää, tietenkin, että asianomaiset minulle, onko minulla saapuvat ajoissa nähdä ga liikenteessä. 
Mukaan vastaukset olen saanut, näytti ole onnea - viimeksi säännöllisesti näkyvät linjan 6 / 8 (aika-taulukko 51) oli viime perjantaina ja sen jälkeen, että se olisi aloitettava uudelleen prosessiin ja valmistautua paluumatkalla. 
Mutta onneksi (minulle, ja foorumi), jotain on zapelo tilauksia kuorma-auton, ja erottamalla alkaa vasta huomenna (keskiviikkona). Niinpä minulle perjantaina kysyi juuri, kun pääsimme koneeseen ja onko olin kiinnostunut toisen aikavälillä. 
Tietenkin olin kiinnostunut, onneksi olin vielä pari kuukautta sitten rezervirao lentokoneella, joka saapui ajoissa löytää ennen 15:00, remizi Koskela. 
Vozio on Tero Hagberg, hänen nimensä on mainittu jossain keskusteluja foorumilla, ja tulossa hyvin pričljiv. Liittymällä meille ja yksi päämiehet HKLu (valitettavasti en zapamtio nimi), jotka antoivat luvan tämän izvedemo. Lupa on saatu, ja Koncara ja (myös onneksi), vakuutus ei ole vielä päättynyt. 
Voisin valita, suorita rivillä 6 tai 8, olin valittiin, koska 6 kulkee keskellä kaupunkia. 

Nyt aion vuonna seuraavat virat esittää vain muutamia kuvia, ajo-, jalostus-elokuvien todennäköisesti ei ole aikaa, kunnes viikonloppuna (vaikka olen tullut tänne ja tehdä jotain), ja loput tramvajima Helsingissä on Putopisima.
---
Mitä muuta sanoa? 
Kokemukset ovat pääosin jo kirjoittanut - ei vain foorumin. 
Todellisuudessa me osoitti, raitiovaunulla kuin erittäin hyvä. Se ei ollut mitään vika, että matkustajat ovat tyytyväisiä, mutta ei mitään todellista talven niin, että se ei voinut tarkistaa käyttäytymistä erittäin alhaisissa lämpötiloissa. 
Kun lopullinen päätös (julkaistaan, kun kilpailu) on ratkaisevan tärkeää, jos CROTRAM olla: a) lyhyempi, b), joissa on enemmän paikkoja istua, c) tii (ajatuksia siitä, moottorin melun ja siirto), ja luultavasti tärkein tekijä, että päätöksessä olisi hinta (ja rahoituksen mahdollisuuksia, kuten leasing) ja nopeutta. 
Helsingissä tramvajska laajemman verkoston, vanhojen raitiovaunujen tulee vähitellen preskupi kunnossapidon ja uusia tarvitaan nopeasti. 

Kuten alussa sanoin, jonka jälkeen enemmän elokuvia ...
---
At parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, olet löytänyt tarina meidän tramvaju Helsingissä. With avulla intuitions ja Fortune, jotka pripomogli erinomaisen valmistelun tämän aikavälillä, nyt meillä on mahdollisuus nähdä tämän todella ainutlaatuisia valokuvia. Bravo kaikille!
---
Kiitos, STIB 
Olin erittäin iloinen, että olette mies onnistui ohittaa toisen 2263 Helsingissä, ja jopa enemmän, mitä olette kuitenkin, ja provozao hänen kanssaan. Končareva joukkue olisi odletiti on edelleen Helsingissä perjantaina, mutta en tiedä syitä, miksi aika on viivästynyt huomenna aamupäivällä. Vračaju on 8 päivää, sitten raitiovaunun odotetaan keV-idučeg vuonna keskellä viikkoa. 
Kollegani eivät usko minua, kun olet kertonut minulle, että te vozio kanssa 2263, ja hän heti vaati kolegu Helsingissä, jotka sanoivat, että raitiovaunu vozio viimeinen päivä perjantaina, ja että tänään VOZI NO. 
Minulle on kerrottu, että henkilöt, joilla tällaista tietoa ei alio, ja olen odottanut večeranje kuva. 
Mutta olin oikeassa.
---
Meillä kasvaa kockasto sydämessä - ajde, että me myymme jotain lännessä. Meidän on pidettävä FIGE ... 
Kuten bučnosti toivon, että ratkaisu lopulta soveltaa kotonaan 

Älä meidän sulattaa sellaista sauna!
---
Jokainen honor, valokuvat, mukaan oman työn ja zalaganju for the forum, oletteko ehdottomasti ansainnut aikavälillä juuri sinua varten. Olin hyvin iloinen, että olette provozao kanssa 2263 Helsingissä, joten voit verrata niitä meidän ratoja. 

Nyt voit avata uuden taulukon, ajo-6-ci kanssa helsinkiju vuonna 2200. 
Kuka tietää, jotka saattaa mennä pois, ettei koskaan nezna 

Olet todella samaa mieltä seabralom, että ei ole loppua lijepeg aiheista kuvia ja tarinoita kotimaan čovijeka, jotka tietävät, mikä toimii. 
Jokaisen kunnia jälleen kerran tuskin odottaa filmiće, ja yksi kysymys, oletteko hieman jalo maalattu heidän remizu sisällä? Se tuntuu minusta melko moderni ja puhdas.
---
Humphrey, hieman kysymys, vain kopka minulle, näen, että niiden raidat toimivat, mukaan Tvom lausunnon, mikä on niiden tila-rata, paremmin, keskimäärin sama tai huonompi kuin ZG. Jos taide on aiheellista voittoa tarpeeksi vaikutelmia siitä.
---
Mitä olen nähnyt Zagrebissa olisi Called Bad (per ulkonäkö), mutta se ei ole todellakaan, että ajo tuntuu. On kuitenkin ehkä syytä Crotrama, računam että aion ratsastaa huomenna muut tyypit, ja sitten voin verrata.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hey STIB and other friends in Croatia.

Compact organised a machine translation of your discusson chain of the STIB's ride with 2236 in Helsinki. It is a bit funny, but gave us some ideas about what you are writing about.

Unless STIB gives you hi's idea of the track condition in Helsinki, I can give you my feelings in comparing Crotram and our trams.

As mentioned, Crotram has quite high noise from bogies, possibly from the transmission system (gearbox?). It can be heard both outside and inside. But Crotram takes the track smoothly - thaks to the rotating bogies. Still Crotram wriggles but only slightly. In the crossings the clatter is less than with Variotram. But for the minor noise insulation, the clatter inside is nearly same level as in Variotram.

Variotram is quiet inside, but nearly terrible outside in crossings. As Variotram has practically rigid (non-rotating) bogies, it is quite unconvinient in curves. Helsinki network do not have transition curves, so there is lateral jerk in all curves.

The elder Finnis built articulated trams (based on Düwag GT6) take the local trackwork quite nicely with fully rotating bogies. Clatter in crossings is at same level as Crotram  this is a subjective feeling, not a measure.

The most quiet ones are the old Mannheimers. They weigh less than the Finnish built trams and they have rubber insulated wheels. By other points they are quite similar to the Finnish ones.

Helsinki will call for tenders for possibly 60 trams in autumn. Reliability is an important aspect, this is our education from the Variotrams. But also we need to have efficient trams, measured as number of passengers per length of the tram. Stops are short, as 6 axle and 20 meter long trams have been used as solo only. Stops can be made longer, but tehy are just adjusted for the 24,4 meters length of Variotram and 26 meters length of the old trams that will have a low floor middle extension to 8 axle double articulated trams.

We know the bad condition of our trackwork, but to be ralistic, it cannot be modernised immediately. Therefore the next batch have to be able to manage the recent network. Rigid bogies are not considered as benefit  what has been found in many other cities too.

Antero

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Unfortunately my camera is old .. - with some problems with recording voice.


Onneksi kaikki höpinäni eivät tarttuneet nauhallesi  :Wink:  

Minulla oli siis kunnia toimia viimeisen illan kuljettajana. Matkustajaliikenne loppui suunitellusti, kiinnostuneiden kuvatessa vaunun viimeisiä hetkiä liikenteessä. Se mikä ei varmaan ollut suuniteltua oli yhden nivelosan ylitaittumisen hälytykset ( 2 kpl D2 vikaa) viimeisen illan aikana. Onneksi nämä korjautuivat vaunun pikasammutuksella.Tällaisia vikoja ei ole aikaisemmin esiintynyt ajovuoroillani. Asiantuntemukseni ei riitä arvioimaan onko kyse ajotavasta, tekniikan kulumisesta vai jostain muusta..

----------


## STIB

> Hey STIB and other friends in Croatia.
> (...)
> Antero


I have quoted this post in our forum - thank you for the detailed description and comparison between Crotram and variotram.
I will comment also on the track conditions, later. I am here in Helsinki not (only) because of the tram(s), and I have to work until tomorrow (Friday) afternoon. :Icon Frown:

----------


## STIB

2263 arrived back in Zagreb yesterday  :Smile: 

Some pictures are here:
http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7660
I hope to see it back in traffic soon  :Cool:

----------


## Antero Alku

> 2263 arrived back in Zagreb yesterday 
> 
> Some pictures are here:
> http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7660
> I hope to see it back in traffic soon


Some troubles with images? Following this link brings me boxes with note: This image or video has been moved or deleted.

Antero

----------


## rvk1249

Tästä linkistä kuviin:

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/j...ex2/tramvaji2/

----------


## STIB

ZET 2263 has been readapted to Zagreb conditions and was delivered (from Končar) to ZET today.
We expect it back in traffic soon - maybe next week.
Here are some pictures - it was a rainy day in zagreb  :Icon Frown:  
http://zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopi...=167329#167329

----------


## STIB

> We expect it back in traffic soon - maybe next week.


It was today (Thursday), on line 11.

----------


## HeSa

STIB, thanks for your information and interesting photos.

----------


## STIB

And finally, a picture of today, on line 12:

----------

